# Battery indicator shows a question mark?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My son's Fire doesn't seem to charge/hold a charge, and when I finally got it to turn on after having it connected to the outlet for several minutes, the battery indicator shows a question mark. Has anyone ever seen this?

I called Amazon and they are sending a replacement out. But I'd like to have an idea if it's simply defective or if it was caused by something my son did or downloaded. Customer service said it was a rare issue. The connector plug on the fire also seemed to be loose to me, almost as if the cord were wiggling out and that's why it wasn't charging. My son says the issue has been going on for over a month, he just didn't mention it to me.

Thank goodness for Amazon's amazing customer service!


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Now I'm starting to feel a bit uneasy.  My charging cable has been "wiggly" for a couple of months now, and just last week when I disconnected my Fire after 6 hours, the battery was still dead.  It charged in the usual manner once I tried again.  After hearing all these accounts of problems with the cable connection, should I be worried?


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Try a different cable just to be sure.  If you're still having the problem, call CS.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

docmama28 said:


> Now I'm starting to feel a bit uneasy. My charging cable has been "wiggly" for a couple of months now, and just last week when I disconnected my Fire after 6 hours, the battery was still dead. It charged in the usual manner once I tried again. After hearing all these accounts of problems with the cable connection, should I be worried?


You can use any micro USB charger to charge it. Lower amperage chargers will take longer. I don't even know where the boys' original Fire chargers are, they just use one of the many spare chargers we have dispersed throughout the house. Lower-amperage chargers will take longer to charge it up, but they'll still work. I think the Fire charger is 1 ampere?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> You can use any micro USB charger to charge it. Lower amperage chargers will take longer. I don't even know where the boys' original Fire chargers are, they just use one of the many spare chargers we have dispersed throughout the house. Lower-amperage chargers will take longer to charge it up, but they'll still work. I think the Fire charger is 1 ampere?


Kindle charger is .85 amp, so if using another charger, like motorola phone, it does take longer to charge. FIRE charger is, I think, a 1.8 amp charger, that explains why it takes considerably longer to charge if using any old charger. Most tablets use a 2.0 amp wall charger, for optimal and quicker charge.


----------



## mark1529 (Aug 26, 2011)

fuschiahedgehog said:


> You can use any micro USB charger to charge it. Lower amperage chargers will take longer. I don't even know where the boys' original Fire chargers are, they just use one of the many spare chargers we have dispersed throughout the house. Lower-amperage chargers will take longer to charge it up, but they'll still work. I think the Fire charger is 1 ampere?


customer service sent me a new one too.....but you can get them almost anywhere now


----------

